# Sad News About Sandy



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I have to let all my friends in the forum know that this afternoon, not 2 hours ago, Sandy ran into the street after another dog (never in 14 years did she do this) and was hit and dragged by a car. We raced to the vet, they did emergency surgery trying to save her, but she passed to the rainbow bridge..
After my mother dying last monday, and sandy today, i'm not sure what i did to have this happen. (i know i did nothing). i keep thinking if i had just stayed in the house, she wouldn't have followed me. if i had gone shopping, she would have been in the house. 
My children and I said goodbye to her in the exmining room and maybe we will scatter her ashes in Maine. 
I cannot believe this happened. 
she was a wonderful dog and she was running around up til the end. 
I really don't want to hear how wonderful the last 13 years were, I'm in such pain that everything is just a bad dream. I wake up every morning thinking that it was a dream, but then I remember and the hurt comes back.

Please, please, remember my family in your prayers.
Beth, Moose (Sandy at the rainbow bridge.)


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Beth....I'm so sorry to hear about this.... I don't even know what to say, except I'm sorry for your loss, and we will keep you in our prayers.....

Rick


----------



## schleng (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry. How terrible. I feel deeply for you. Many years ago, I also, had a dog that was hit by a car. 
You have had your share of tragedies recently. You certainly did not need this. I hope you heal as time goes on and that you move forward to better times.
Sandy must have been a wonderful dog and companion. I think we all think, if only I did this, or if only I didn't do that... It's so hard when we lose them.

Our Sheena passed to the Bridge in November. She was alone when she died. We were away. We did alot of if only's.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so sorry. I lost my first golden to cancer a month ago and the pain is still there so I know how you are feeling. My thoughts and prayers are with your family. We also spent a lot of time thinking about the what ifs. I know that my angel Boomer is now running and playing with Sandy at the rainbow bridge but I don't think that helps you right now. 

You were a good mom and she had a great life ---


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I couldn't imagine going through that. We are ALL here for you. I am thinking of you and I wish all your horrible pain away. You have most definately been thru alot lately. 


Lisa


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

oh man !!! you are really having a rough time, I'm so sorry to hear your news, I know there's nothing I can say to help you, but I really do feel for you.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

You've have a lot of things to deal with all at once. It must be so hard. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Beth, again, I am so sorry for your losses. Please don't berate yourself for what happened; it wasn't your fault. You are dealing with much right now. Please know that you're in many people's hearts and prayers.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Like everyone else, I am so very sorry for your loss. Sometimes, life is almost too hard to bear-but you will come through this. All my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for your losses. Words do not take away the grief of the pain, but know we are all thinking of you and sending caring thoughts your way.


----------



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

I am so sorry for all the heartache you're experiencing right now. Just know that all your friends here are thinking of you, wishing we could comfort you somehow.

Christi


----------



## riverlady2 (May 13, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers are with your family...this is not your fault or a form of punishment for something you did..our God does not work that way...hug your family extra close right now...and know we all love you here. Jan and Madison


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. You are in our prayers and thoughts.


----------



## goldenfrodo (Sep 1, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## for_my_golden (Oct 20, 2005)

Beth,
Our thoughts and prayers are with you through your rough time...it has to be terrible. 

Nicole, Riley & JT


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I am really sorry, Beth. Know that my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Hi everyone, i'm back

all you teachers can tell how my summer has been. i'm looking forwrd to school starting (34 years and counting down). it was bittersweet in maine, gorgeous weather, moose learning to swim, but a little empty, without sandy.
i did get a good laugh the first time moose swam. the water temp. was very very cold, but moose tried to get his floating toy. he swims with his nose pointing up in the air (he doesn't like water in his nose) and his paws are splashing above the water level. he makes so much splash. 
well, the first time, he gets to where the toy is but doesn't want to lower his nose to open his mouth to get his toy. then he swims right over the toy and starts heading out to deep water instead of swimming into the shore. so janel, my 14 year old daughter and his "mother" starts walking out to save him. i keep yelling for her to dive in and get him, and she keeps yelling that i don't know how cold it is. finally she does dive in and has to act like a sheep dog heading him toward shore. 
he has gotten a little bit better, but he won't win poiints on style
sandy was a very graceful swimmer, he isn't

moose seems to be very lonely, he sulks around the house, sleeps alot and give you a sadder than usual look. he is eating about half of what he used to eat, of course it might be his usual, sandy used to finish anything that was left, or not even left yet.

janel and i had to come home early (my luck continues) we had a friend cat sitting our 3 cats and she called after a week telling me that she had not seen smokey, the cats weren't eating a lot and there was not a lot of litter clean up. i sent over a friend with a flashlight and she couldn't find smokey either. so................... all we pet people know we would not sleep, and would worry. we left wed. morning (took the ferry at 7:30 am) and traveled 9 hours straight from maine to philly. of course the "devil" cat almost met us at the door. now the 3 cats are always with me..... they follow me like dogs and i can hear their thoughts, "we're not going to let her out of our sight anymore, where is she going now?"

well, i'll tell more later, hands are cramping.


thanx beth moose & sandy at the bridge


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Mainegirl:

Our heartfelt sympathies on Sandy's passing. Please don't get caught up in the "what if's"--it'll just tear you all apart. Your family must be reeling after losing your mom and Sandy--

Just remember how much Sandy was loved--and how much she loved you and your family.

Our condolences.........

Atticus, Jordie, Scott and David


----------

